# Reintroducing myself!



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey

My name is Ian I live near Cambridge,

I used to use this forum a lot! But have been absent for years and have been focus sing on breeding rats. I'm now back and thanks to SarahC I now have a very healthy collection of mice. I'm hoping to get to some shows very soon and see if my work with these mice has been successful.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome back Ian!

I hope your rats are doing well and good luck with your mice! Hope for many ribbons to come.


----------

